# 2018 Unicoi vendors list



## M Sharpe

Here is a vendor list:
Al & Josh Shoemaker
 Anthony Ellis
 Billy Buice
 Billy Macallister
 Bob and Michael Buckner
 Bob Harwell
 Brandon Washington
 Brian Lawter
 Chad Scruggs
 Dan Harris
 Darrell Gibson & Daryal Gosey
 Darrin Dawkins
 David Anderson
 Dean Mundhenke
 Dickie Champion
 Doug Morgan
 Duncan Dobie
 Ed Jenkins
 Fred Cox
 Gene Gardner
 Harold and Derick Fowler
 Herb McClure
 Hoyt Brown
 Irving Whitt
 Jamey Rex
 Jeff Erb
 Jeff Lacey
 Jeff McKamey
 Jeremy Stafford
 Jody Harrison & Jackie Lea
 John Dangerfield
 Joseph Martin
 Kelly Puckett
 Kevin Cantrell
 Kevin Dorsey
 Kevin Farr
 Kevin Kirkpatrick
 Kevin Poschel
 Kyle Osborne
 Lamar Williams
 Lee Chadwick
 Lon Trice
 Mark McPhail
Mark Prodomme
 Mark Sharpe
 Marlin Watkins
 Matt McLain
 Melvin Newman
 Mike Lapp (and Company)
 Olin Humphries
 Richard Hudson
 Robert Glover
 Ron Watters
 Russell Beard
 Scott Vieting
Steve Mann
Tim Bullock
Tim Sanford
 Tony Quarino
 Wayne Hendrix
 Wendell Lancaster
 Will Dutton 
William Lambert.

Unicoi does have just a few rooms left. If you are wanting to stay at the lodge, I'd recommend giving them a call soon. Don't book online. Give them a call and press "0" for the operator. Their online booking isn't the greatest in the world and it may show they are booked. The promo code is "Unicoi Turkey Show" for the discount. 1-800-573-9659


----------

